# Anubias root trimming.



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to attach this anubias to my driftwood via super glue. As you can see in the picture below there are quite a few roots directly under the rhizome growing straight downward. Should I just completely cut off these roots so that I can make direct contact between the rhizome and the wood? I would still leave all of the roots that come out sideways in place, but I just want to make sure this is okay to do.


----------



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there... IMO glued anubias will not stay long there... I prefere fishing line gives more room to grow and is a more flexible attach whom is better underwater ...after a time it will stay selfattached ....


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Either way you can trim those roots with no problems, Anubias don't seem to care. They use them as anchors, not for sucking up nutrients like a Sword plant.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Trim them down then attach to the wood. They'll grow back.


----------



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. Unfortunately with the placement of the anubias super glue is really my only option at this point. I dont really have a place I can tie the line around since the wood is buried and I'm not planning on moving it.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've had good results with superglue. I don't think it's permanent, and will slowly decay or deteriorate or something in water, but by then the anubias will likely have enough rhizomes out to anchor itself.

I've also used rubber bands with pretty good results, they also decay after a while, but by then the anubias/java fern is almost always anchored.

I think I've even heard of people stapling/pinning the anubias (without piercing the stem/rhizome) to wood, but that depends on how you feel about small bits of metal in your tank.


----------



## FIUPanther305 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've used super glue, just make sure you don't use too much and are discreet. It's visible under water as it turns a translucent white and I'm not sure of how long it takes to deteriorate. 

I'll probably continue using super glue just with more care.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, the concept is just to hold the plant in place until the roots grab hold. 

I tie the plants in place 1st in a new planting to get a good look at placement. I typically wait a day or so top be sure I'm happy with the scape before I glue the plants down.


----------

